# Mavericks questions?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever not know something about the Mavericks that you would like to know? Well post it here and I will do my darndest to find out the answer for you. And others, if you know the answer; feel free to jump in and tell the person the right answer. 

I can imagine this will possibly bring outsiders to the forum who want to know something about us. Also, for the more regular Mavs posters you don;t have to limit your questions to Dallas, feel free to ask about NBA.

Mainly, I'm doing this to help save the hassell for other posters who don't know an answer to their question and it saves them having to look it up

Ask away, and get ready to answer away :clown:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a very good idea. I know a lot of people have questions about the Mavs.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Question: "What does the Mavs draft pick situation look like for the next few years?"


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Does anyone think that Michael Finley will get traded in the next 2 seasons?*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

fuzzrhythm said:


> Question: "What does the Mavs draft pick situation look like for the next few years?"


Here is what I found

*2005* 
1st round: To Utah (Podkolzin trade)
2nd round: To New Orleans (Darrell Armstrong trade)

*2006* 
1st round: Our own
2nd round: Our own

*2007* 
1st round: Our own
2nd round: Our own

(Dallas also owes a future draft pick to Golden State via the Erick Dampier trade)
(Dallas receives a future (2007 and beyond) Philadelphia (protected) first-round pick. Antoine Walker trade via Atlanta Glenn Robinson trade)
("Dallas receives a future (2004-07) Denver second-round pick. Denver's option, Satterfield trade)

That's all I could find, hope it helped


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How do the Mavs always manage to have a stacked roster? haha


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> How do the Mavs always manage to have a stacked roster? haha



Don(nie) Nelson are just freak talent "evaluators". Some of the most important guys on the team were; 29th pick & an undrafted player

Nelson seems to know who to get, and if the player isn't working out here he'll always seem to trade him for better value (Jamison/Walker)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Whats the money situation with Josh Howard? Like when is he a free agent, how much money is he going to make and so on...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

2006/2007 offseason I believe

I'll give a better answer when possible, Im off to bed

NOTE: Others can chime in with their answers


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> How do the Mavs always manage to have a stacked roster? haha


*When you have a 90+ Million dollar payroll, it shouldn't be that difficult have a stacked roster....
*


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Whats the money situation with Josh Howard? Like when is he a free agent, how much money is he going to make and so on...


He has one crappy contract though, he isn't even gettin a million per year I think, but if Cuban has any sense he will resign him for about 6 years on about 30 million IMO.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Whats the money situation with Josh Howard? Like when is he a free agent, how much money is he going to make and so on...


Josh Howard - $823,640 (2004/2005) - $873,880 (2005/2006) - $1,577,353 (2006/2007) - $2,366,030 (2006/2007)

Red signifies "Team Option" and Green is "Qualifying Offer"

As for when he's a free agents, what kind of contract will he receive? Well I've never been good with contracts, so I say look at what Tayshaun Prince gets this offseason, I think it'd be a good indicator as to what Josh should get


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Idk how the NBA works with these situations, but in the NFL players can holdout for better contracts while under a previous contract during the offseason....if this happens in the NBA, which I really haven't heard of it happening, do you think Josh Howard should and would holdout for a better contract? I think if it is possible he should get a better contract ASAP!*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How come Dirk loses his temper a lot? Did he grow up in the ghettos? Also, how come Quis, JHO and Dirk wear mouthpieces?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> How come Dirk loses his temper a lot? Did he grow up in the ghettos? Also, how come Quis, JHO and Dirk wear mouthpieces?


Dirk does not lose his temper a lot and I am not sure what growing up in the ghettos has to do with anything. If you are referring to last night were big mouth Baron Davis kind of slapped Dirk on the back while mouthing off that is normal for someone to respond. And the other time were Jason Richardson put his hands on Dirk after the little comfronation with Zarko, I don't blame Dirk either. Dirk was not going to take any more crap from the whinning Warriors anymore.

Quis and JHO both have braces so that is why they wear a mouthpiece. Dirk has been hit in the mouth many times that he has had teeth knocked out and that is why he wears a mouthpiece.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

*Bradley Question*

Since Shawn Bradley has announced his retirement, wouldn't his contract become a valuable trade asset? i.e. similar to an expiring contract?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Bradley Question*



fuzzrhythm said:


> Since Shawn Bradley has announced his retirement, wouldn't his contract become a valuable trade asset? i.e. similar to an expiring contract?


From what I understand, we are still paying him the same amount of money. But, due to him retiring, he isn't on our roster anymore (space for one more) and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't count on the luxury tax

If anyone else has anythingt to add, feel free to.

Great question fuzz..

Next


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, another question that will probably spark some more in-depth discussion:

With a clause in the new CBA stating that teams get to cut a player (or whatever it is) and Shawn Bradley retiring, what does the Mavs roster look like? and what should/could we do with the extra spots?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

fuzzrhythm said:


> Ok, another question that will probably spark some more in-depth discussion:
> 
> With a clause in the new CBA stating that teams get to cut a player (or whatever it is) and Shawn Bradley retiring, what does the Mavs roster look like? and what should/could we do with the extra spots?


Okay, sorry about the late reply. Other people feel free to answer!

For the answer of this question, we are assuming
- Michael Finley is waived
- Shawn Bradley retires
- Darrel Armstrong walks
- Alan Henderson walks

This will leave us with the following players under contract next season
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ Mbenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzin
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
Keith Van Horn
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Erick Dampier

That is 11 players under contract, and with the new one of the stipulations in the new CBA being that each team must have a minimum of 14 active players, that's 3 roster holes to fit.

- We have the MLE to offer (roughly 5 million) and we can split it up, for example Reggie Evans for 3/4 of it and Kareem Rush for 1/4
- We have the LLE to offer (roughly 1.1 million) and thats an offer to one player

So there's 2 or 3 players right there with contracts, which brings us to 14 players. 

Then there's the Summer Leagues, and we already have signed a few guys for that
- Rawle Marshall
- Filiberto Riveria
- Michael Harris
- Josh Powell
all have a legit chance at making our roster, but I'd like Rawle Marshall to.

I can imagine that Tariq Abdul Wahad will be the guy on our IL, so if DJ and Pavel aren't in the NBDL they can get minutes whenever a blowout occurs

Good question fuzz

*Although, seeing as how we may send people to the NBDL (and I'm not sure if they take up a roster spot), Dallas could look to signing more players from the Summer League or Undrafted Free Agents (Randolph Morris, Tiras Wade, Kennedy Winston etc etc)


----------

